# Jeff Foxworthy on North Dakota



## mossymo (Jan 17, 2008)

If 'vacation' to you means going shopping for the
weekend in Minot , Grand Forks , or Bismarck (while the
kids swim at the Comfort Inn),
You might live in North Dakota .

If parking your car for the night involves an
extension cord,
You might live in North Dakota

If you consider it a sport to gather your food by
drilling through 8 inches of ice and sitting there all
day hoping that the food will swim by,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you're proud that your state makes the national
news primarily because it houses the coldest spot in the
nation,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you have ever refused to buy something because
it's 'too spendy',
You might live in North Dakota

If your local Dairy Queen is closed from November
through March,
You might live in&nb sp; North Dakota .

If someone in a store offers you assistance, and
they don't work there,
You might live in North Dakota .

If your dad's suntan stops at a line curving around
the middle of his forehead,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you have worn shorts and a parka at the same
time,
You might live in North Dakota .

If your town has an equal number of bars and
churches,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you know how to correctly pronounce Minot ,
Bottineau, Ypsilanti , or Glen Ullin,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you measure distance in hours,
You might live in North Dakota .

If your family vehicle is a crew cab pickup,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you know several people who have hit deer more
than once, 
You might live in North Dakota .

If you often switch from 'heat' to 'A/C'in the same
day and back again,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you can drive 65 mph through 2 feet of snow
during a raging blizzard, without flinching,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you see people wearing hunting clothes at social
events,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you've installed security lights on your house
and garage and leave both unlocked, 
You might live in North Dakota ..

If the largest traffic jam in your town centers
around a high school basketball game,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you carry jumper cables in your car and your
girlfriend knows how to use them,
You might live in North Dakota .

If your town's Christmas lights parade is actually
called the 'Christmas Lights Parade' rather than the
' Holiday Lights Parade', and everyone in the parade actually greets
you with 'Merry Christmas!'
You might live in North Dakota ..

If there are 7 empty cars running in the parking lot
at Wal-Mart at any given time,
You might live in North Dakota .

If there are more people at work on Christmas Eve
Day than on Opening of Deer Season, 
You might live in North Dakota .

If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit
over a snowsuit,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If driving is better in the winter because the
potholes are filled with snow,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter,
still winter and road construction,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you can identify a southern or eastern accent,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you consider Medora exotic,
You might live in North Dakota .

If your idea of creative landscaping is a statue of
a deer next to your cottonwood,
You might live in North Dakota .

If the sunbelt to you means Bismarck ,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you know where the 'banana belt' is,
You might be from North Dakota .

If a brat i s something you eat,
You might live in North Dakota .

If finding your misplaced car keys involves looking
in the ignition,
You might live in North Dakota ..

If you go out to a fish fry every Friday,
You might live in North Dakota .

If you find 0 degrees 'a little chilly,'
You might live in North Dakota .

If you actually understand these observations, and
you forward them to all your North Dakota friends, 
You must be from North Dakota


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mossymo,

I can definitely relate. We are a hardy bunch up here ain't we??


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 17, 2008)

Being your neighbor to the west, I can relate to just about all of these. I think your historic blizzards have us beat. Good stuff


----------



## walking dude (Jan 17, 2008)

hehehe........i sat here reading that.........and IN my mind......i could hear his high pitch whinie voice SAYING those werds.........LOLOL

bout half of those if not 2/3rds I could relate to iowa.............


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 17, 2008)

Having been born and raised in Florida, I cannot relate.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jan 17, 2008)

*  Having been born and raised in MT, I can, however, ND has worse winters. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## mossymo (Jan 17, 2008)

BigArm's smokin
Our weather sucks, but out of all of the states we have the BEST hunting and fishing of all the other states when you combine the combinations of fish, waterfowl and big game. As Jed Clampett may have put it; ND is the place to be......


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jan 17, 2008)

*  I don't know Marty, MAYBE if Ellie May was there? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I didn't admit my family is from Minot did I ?*


----------



## mossymo (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes you did.

Ellie May is (was) a hotty.....

Having family in Minot is not a bad thing.

Our house deal is looking sealed so we should be moved and up there this summer.


----------



## kookie (Jan 17, 2008)

Great post MossyMo. You got to love Jeff Foxworthy. But then again I am in the "sunbelt area" lol. 

Kookie


----------



## oleolson (Jan 17, 2008)

I love it!


----------

